# Kaufberatung: 27&quot; Monitor



## DarkLordAlex (6. Dezember 2011)

Hallo.

Da mir mein aktueller 19"-Monitor schon seit einiger Zeit zu klein ist, habe ich nun beschlossen mir einen deutlich größeren anzuschaffen. Dabei tendiere ich ganz klar zu einem 27"-Monitor. Leider habe ich nun nicht soviel Ahnung davon was wirklich gut ist bzw. welcher Monitor sich lohnt, weshalb ich hier im Forum mal nach Erfahrungsberichten und Empfehlungen fragen wollte.

Der Monitor würde hauptsächlich für Spiele und allgemeine Office/Internet-Sachen verwendet werden. Da ich an meinem PC keinen HDMI-Anschluss habe, wäre ein zusätzlich VGA-Anschluss am Monitor nötig. HDMI sollte aber trotzdem vorhanden sein, damit ich evtl. auch PS3, Reciever oder in Zukunft irgendwann einmal auch den PC darüber anschließen könnte. Preislich dachte ich so an Maximal 300 bis 350 Euro.

Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe. 

Gruß,
Alex


Edit: Sorry, bin im falschen Foren-Breich gelandet. Das sollte eigentlich ins Forum "Kaufberatung"


----------



## Herbboy (6. Dezember 2011)

Warum willst Du denn so einen großen TFT, wenn Du noch nicht mal DVI/HDMI hast? ^^ und was hast Du den für ne Grafikkarte? Schon für 20€ könntest Du eine nachrüsten mit HDMI und DVI. 

Außerdem: hast Du Dir denn mal klargemacht, wie groß das Teil dann ist? Wie weit sitzt Du denn weg? Bei mir war der Schritt von 19 Zoll zu 24 Zoll schon riesig, da musste ich mich schon umgewöhnen. Ich sitze effektiv ca 50cm weit weg, und dass der TFT nochmal breiter und höher sein soll, kann ich mir schwer vorstellen - da müsste ich ja schon richtig den Kopf drehen, um an die Seiten zu schauen...  Im Laden wirken die Teile nämlich nicht so groß wie später auf Deinem Schreibtisch...

Ansonsten zB

Samsung SyncMaster P2770FH 68,6 cm widescreen TFT: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör (da steht bei amazon nix von VGA, bei anderen shops aber schon) oder der Nachfolger Samsung SyncMaster S27A350H 68,5 cm widescreen TFT: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
oder Asus VE278Q 68,6 cm widescreen TFT Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
oder Samsung SyncMaster S27A550H 68,5 cm Widescreen TFT: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
oder Asus VE276Q 68,6 cm widescreen TFT Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


über 300€, aber bis 350€ gibt es an sich keinen weiteren, den ich empfehlen würde.


----------



## DarkLordAlex (6. Dezember 2011)

Grafikkarte wäre eine NVIDIA GeForce GTX 260.

Die Entscheidung fiel ehrlich gesagt tatsächlich nachdem ich mir im Laden einige Monitore angesehen hatte. 24" wirkte dort doch etwas kleiner, als ich in Erinnerung hatte. Das kann natürlich auch mit der Art der dortigen Platzierung und so zusammenhängen.
Ich sitz je nach Haltung und dem was ich mache etwa zwischen 55 und 80cm vom Monitor entfernt. Durchschnittlich dürfte sich das geschätzt zwischen ca. 60 und 75 einpendeln, denke ich. Allerdings ist im Moment noch knapp 5cm Platz nach hinten für den Monitor vorhanden.

Die Monitore sind auf jedenfall alle interessant.


----------



## Zocker15xD (6. Dezember 2011)

Das Problem ist halt, dass du mit der karte wohl die meisten Games nur in geringer-mittlerer Auflösung spielen kannst, und das würde auf einem 24 Zoller oder gar 21 Zoller viel besser aussehen.
Du solltest vielleicht überlegen, ob du zu dem Monitor nicht noch eine neue Grafikkarte für 150 Euro dazukaufen solltest. Es kommt halt auch auch deine andere Hardware an, ob es überhaupt Sinn macht aufzurüsten.


----------



## DarkLordAlex (6. Dezember 2011)

Den Aufrüstungsgedanken habe ich selbst auch schon einmal gehabt, aber wieder verworfen und eher geplant mir Anfang 2013 einen neuen PC anzuschaffen. Trotzdem hier mal die restlichen Daten, die evtl. interessant sein könnten...hoffe das ich da nun nichts vergesse.
- Intel Core2Quad Q6600 2,4GHz
- 8 GB RAM
- Motherboard: Gigabyte EP45-DS3

Was Auflösungen angeht hatte ich bisher eher keine größeren Probleme. Allerdings sind aktuellere Spiele auch oft eher auf den Konsolen gelandet als auf dem PC. Ausnahmen sind da höchstens z.B. The Witcher 2, StarCraft 2 und Two Worlds 2 gewesen. Geplant ist aber die Anschaffung von Star Wars: The Old Republic. Dafür ist mein PC auf jeden Fall ausreichend.

Was den Monitor betrifft würde ich nicht unter 24" gehen, da sich sonst ein neuer Monitor nur bedingt lohnen würde. Ob ein 27" Monitor Sinn macht, weiß ich nun natürlich nicht. Da sind meine Kenntnisse dann doch etwas eingeschränkt was Hardware und andere Dinge betrifft.

Wäre eine neue Grafikkarte denn sinnvoll bzw. würde ein Monitor eher bei einer solchen Sinn machen?


----------



## Vordack (6. Dezember 2011)

Also der Unterschied zwischen einem 19" und einem 24" ist schon immens 

Aber egal, ich hab vor kurzem meinen 24" in einen 26" umgetauscht und sitze immer noch ca. 70 cm - 90 cm vor dem Bild. Ist groß aber wunderbar. Ich hab mir schon überlegt ob ein 27" Sinn machen würde - meine Antwort war "ja"  Allerdings ist daß echt das mMn echt das Maximum um "davorzusitzen".

Ich bin Samsung Syncmaster Fan^^


----------



## Zocker15xD (6. Dezember 2011)

Jaa, so Anfang 2013 wäre vielleicht ein ganz guter Moment, um aufzurüsten.
Wenns dir nichts ausmacht, die neueren Spiele auf Konsolen zu spielen, macht eine Aufrüstung nicht unbedingt einen Sinn.
Auf dem PC hast du aber schon deutlich bessere Grafik etc., deswegen wäre es vielleicht sinnvoll, einen 27Zoller und ne HD 6870 für 140 Euro
so als Übergangskarte bis in ca. einem Jahr, wenn du dir den neuen PC kaufst. Mit der Karte könntest du auch die neuesten Titel wie BF3 oder MW3 auf sehr hohen-max. details peoblemlos in FullHD spielen.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Dezember 2011)

Also, ne GTX 260 und erst 2013 aüfrüsten? Ehrlich gesagt würd ich an Deiner Stelle für die 300-350€ DEUTLICH eher empfehlen, einen TFT für 150-200€ zu nehmen, auch wenn es dann "nur" 24 Zoll sind, und die als Grafifkkarte eine AMD 6870 oder GTX 560 OC (beide ca 140-160€) kaufen - dann hast Du nämlich trotz der nicht mehr GANZ aktuellen CPU (es ist ja immerhin ein Quadcore) um die 50-80% mehr Leistung in Spielen. Die 6870 oder GTX 560 OC passt auch sehr gut zur CPU - klar, eine bessere CPU würde mehr Leistung bringen, aber was ich meine ist, dass eine merkbar bessere Grafikkarte sioch dann wiederum doch nicht lohnen würden.

Aber mit nem Q6600 und einer 6870 / GTX 560 kannst Du alles aktuelle in hohen bis maximalen Details spielen, was auf 24 Zoll dann nochmal besser aussieht als bei einem "riesigen" 27 Zöller, bei dem Du bei 50-80cm tendenziell natürlich eher sogar einzelne Pixel erkennen könntest als bei 24 Zoll, so dass es "matschiger" wirken kann. Mit der GTX 260 aber wirst Du echt viele Abstriche in Kauf nehmen müssen, wenn Du das Spielejahr 2012 "überstehen" willst 

Und glaub mir: im Laden wirken die TFTs viel kleiner als zu Hause. Als ich meinen 24er im Laden sah, dachte "Mann, das ist aber klein..." - da vom Budget nicht mehr drin war, hab ich den trotzdem geholt, und zu Hause wirkte der dann viel mächtiger. 26-27 wäre zwar auch noch "o.k.", aber es muss echt nicht sein. Vergiss nicht: bei Saturn usw. stehen halt auch größere Sachen drumherum, Du hast oft sehr hohe Decken und weitläufige Gänge usw. - da verliert sich ein Monitor schonmal rein optisch gesehen


----------



## Shorty484 (6. Dezember 2011)

Also ich denke auch das 24" völlig ausreichend sind, noch dazu wenn man nicht weiter wie einen Meter weg sitzt. So ein riesen Bildschirm hat nicht immer eine bessere Bildqualität wie ein Kleinerer, gerade bei alten Grafikkarten. Auch kann ich mir vorstellen das kleinere Grafikfehler dann mehr auffallen als bei kleinerem Bild. Ich habe nicht den direkten Vergleich und kann mich auch irren, aber zum Zocken reichen 24" auf alle Fälle.


----------



## DonBarcal (6. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe mir vor ner Weile den hier gekauft: Viewsonic  und finde den seit einer kurzen Umgewöhnung vom 17'' von der Größe echt super. Vor allem kann ich mir mal nen Film von der Couch aus ansehen und brauch dafür kein Opernglass 

Eine HDMI-Verbindung zum PC braucht man meiner Meinung nach aber nicht. Bei mir ist das Bild über den VGA-Eingang mit der maximalen Auflösung (1920 x 1080) deutlich besser als über HDMI. Kann sein, dass ich noch irgendwas hätte einstellen müssen außer der Auflösung. Aber wozu, wenns auch so geht.

Die HD 6870 kann ich übrigens auch nur empfehlen


----------



## MisterSmith (6. Dezember 2011)

Ich sehe das ähnlich wie Vordack. Ich sitze ca. einen Meter entfernt und würde mir bei meinem (24 Zoll/16:10) Monitor zumindest eine höhere Fläche wünschen. Klar, Grafikfehler springen mir mehr ins Auge als im Vergleich zu meinem damaligen 19 Zoll TFT.

Aber für diese kann doch der arme Monitor nichts. *tätschel*


----------



## Shorty484 (6. Dezember 2011)

Gut, wenn man Filme anschaut und dabei weiter weg sitzt, dann ja. Aber nur zum zocken und arbeiten, ich weiß nicht. Aber das muss jeder für sich entscheiden.


----------



## DarkLordAlex (6. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab mir das mit dem Monitor heute nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen und auch den Platz den ein 27"er einnehmen würde erneut überdacht und beschlossen, dass wohl doch ein 24"-Monitor ausreichen dürfte. Könnt ihr mir hierzu ein paar Empfehlungen geben?

Aufrüsten möchte ich zur Zeit eigentlich nicht. Und nur für ein Jahr eine neue Grafikkarte kaufen, sehe ich als unnütz und eher Geldverschwendung an. Hatte bisher gehofft mit meinem PC noch durch 2012 zu kommen. Angemerk sei hier, dass ich verstärkt auf Konsolen spiele. Wie bereits erwähnt kommt erstmal Star Wars: The Old Republic für den ich effektiv den neuen Monitor anschaffen möchte. 
Nächstes Jahr sind allerdings durchaus einige Spiele für den PC interessant. Zu nennen seien da Risen 2, Diablo 3, StarCraft 2: Heart of the Swarm (sofern es wirklich 2012 kommt) und evtl. sowas wie Prey 2 oder Metro: Last Light. Habe nun nicht alles genau im Kopf was kommt. Vermutlich würde bei einigen davon selbst eine neue Grafikkarte nicht ausreichen. Vielleicht ist es sinnvoller den PC früher als 2013 aufzurüsten oder direkt einen komplett neuen zu kaufen?


----------



## Herbboy (6. Dezember 2011)

Doch, für die genannten Titel wird eine 6870 mit Sicherheit ausreichen. Je nach Spiel haöt nicht für die ALLERhöchsten Details, aber FALLS irgendwelche Titel im nächstens Jahr mit der 6870 nicht MINDESTENS auf mittel geht, dann wirst Du es mit ner GTX 260 sowieso komplett vergessen können. 

Und so oder so: FALLS die 6870 dann zB Ende nächsten Jahres für Deine Ansprüche zu knapp wird oder Du den PC weiter aufrüsten willst und der Meinung bist, dass die 6870 für Deine neue CPU zu wenig ist, kannst Du die ja wieder verkaufen - dann hast Du halt für die Möglichkeit, ein Jahr lang alle Spiele sehr ordentlich mit einer 6870 spielen zu können (statt mit ner GTX 260 nur bei minimalen Details oder sogar gar nicht spielen zu können), effektiv vielleicht 60-70€ investiert.


Wegen Monitoren in 24 Zoll: Samsung und LG sind da eigentlich immer gut.


----------



## Zocker15xD (7. Dezember 2011)

Mit diener GTX 260 kannst du weder Starcraft 2 noch irgendein anderes Spiel, vor allem nicht Metro, spielen.
Wenn du dir z.B. ne HD 6870 für günstige 140 Euro zulegst, kannst du die Spiele auf dem 24Zoller auch in voller Pracht spielen.
Und in einem Jahr kannst du das ganze System für 300-400 Euro wieder verkaufen.


----------



## DarkLordAlex (7. Dezember 2011)

Also bisher hatte ich mit meiner GTX 260 keine Probleme mit Spielen. Egal ob nun The Witcher 2 oder StarCraft 2: Wings of Liberty. Dass es nächstes Jahr nicht mehr ausreicht, habe ich mir aber schon gedacht. Die Meinung zur HD 6870 scheint hier durchweg sehr hoch zu sein, weshalb ich da nicht mehr lange überlegen muss. sinnvoll ist sie sicherlich.

Was den Monitor angeht habe ich mal geschaut was es von Samsung und LG so gibt. Wahrscheinlich macht es kaum einen Unterschied, aber vielleicht hat hier jemand Erfahrung mit einem der Monitore, weshalb ich einfach mal die Momentan in der engeren Wahl stehenden poste:
- Samsung SyncMaster T24A350
- Samsung SyncMaster T24A550
- LG E2441V
- LG W2443T


----------



## Herbboy (7. Dezember 2011)

Die Samsung sind eher TV-Geräte, die haben viele Anschlüsse, die an sich mit PCs nix zu tun haben und haben auch einen eingebauten TV-Tuner - das zahlst Du dann natürlich alles mit. Ich würd einen der LG nehmen, wobei der LG W2443T kein HDMI hat.


Wegen der Grafikkarte: die verbraucht auch nicht mehr Strom als eine GTX 260, da musst Du Dir dann also auch keine Sorgen machen. ALternative wäre auch eine übertaktete GTX 560, ich glaub die braucht aber auch etwas mehr Strom als eine 6870.


----------



## th_h_hexley (7. Dezember 2011)

prad.de testet Monitore ausführlich und gibt Empfehlung in verschiedenen Kategorien. Du solltest auf jeden Fall dort vorbeischauen, bevor du dich entscheidest.


----------



## DarkLordAlex (8. Dezember 2011)

So...ich hatte mich nun eigentlich schon entschieden und wollte den LG E2441V kaufen, habe dann aber noch einmal ein paar Testberichte rausgesucht . Dort wird öfters die Reaktionszeit als ungeeignet für Spiele bzw. als negativer Kritikpunkt bei der Verwendung für Spiele angegeben. Ich verlasse mich zwar nicht rein auf Testberichte, aber etwas skeptisch hat mich das schon gemacht.

Amazon bietet auch ein paar Alternativen an, die den Testberichten zufolge besser wären:
- Ilyama ProLite E2473HDS
- Asus VE248H
- Acer S242HLABID
- Acer S243HLAbmii

Hier also nochmal die Frage: Ist der LG wirklich gut oder wäre einer der vier hier genannten doch die bessere Wahl? Danke nochmal für eure Hilfe und Meinungen.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Dezember 2011)

Basiert die Kritik an der Reaktionszeit auf Werten, oder wird wirklich gesagt, dass man etwas merkt beim Spielen?


----------



## DarkLordAlex (8. Dezember 2011)

Werte werden nicht genannt. Entweder wird die Reaktionszeit einfach nur bei den Contra-Punkten genannt oder es wird erwähnt, dass sich das Bild etwas langsam aufbaut und solche Sachen. Sind meist wohl Vergleichstests mit anderen Monitoren, weshalb natürlich die Frage ist, ob das nur im Vergleich mit anderen Monitoren so auffällt oder ob das allgemein ein Kritikpunkt wäre.

Kundenmeinungen sind meist - soweit ich das gesehen habe - allerdings positiv.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Dezember 2011)

Ist natürlich schwer zu sagen - wenn der jetzt mit viel teureren verglichen wurde, oder mit BESONDERS schnellen, dann kann sich das ganze halt "schlecht" anhören, obwohl es das nicht ist.

Wenn bei den positiven Meinungen auch Gamer dabei sind, dann wird der mindestens so gut sein, wie es vor 5-6 Jahren ein damals als "absolut spieleteuglich" bezeichneter TFT war.

die Angabe mit "5ms" sagt nämlich kaum was aus. Die Werte sind eh immer der absolute OPtimalwert für die Farbwechseldauer von einer bestimmten Graustufe zu einer anderen. Die durchschnittliche Dauer bei einem "bunten" Bild kann aber bei dem Modell mit "5ms" insgesamt besser sein als bei einem anderem mit "2ms"


----------



## DarkLordAlex (8. Dezember 2011)

Ok, ich kenn mich da nicht wirklich mit aus.

Verglichen wurde der Monitor unter anderem mit den vier von mir genannten von Ilyama, Asus und Acer. Alle vier haben höhere Plätze belegt und die Reaktionszeit als Pro-Punkt angerechnet bekommen. Die Infos zu den Tests bzw. zu der Auflistung stammen übrigens von Testberichte.de.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Dezember 2011)

Asus und Acer sind auch gut, iiyama ebenso - wenn Du sichergehen willst, dann nimm ruhig einen von denen und schau, welche da auch gute Meinungen in Shops bekommen haben. bzw an sich inetressanter: WENN die negative Meinungen, dann sieh nach, warum - das ist manchmal nämlich an den Haaren herbeigezogen oder basiert nur auf Pech, wenn einer zB ein defektes Gerät erwischt hat.


----------

